# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  Amazon's 3D Printing Delivery Trucks Patent

## Brian_Krassenstein

We all now that Amazon has been inching their way into the 3D printing space over the last 10 months or so.  What many of us didn't know is that they are looking towards the technology in quite an innovative way.  This week the US Patent office published a filing by Amazon for mobile 3D printing delivery trucks.  The trucks would have 3D printers and CNC machines on board and able to communicate with a central hub.  When a product is ordered, the mobile 3D printing truck that's closest to the consumer's home or office would then get the order to print and deliver it ASAP.  More details on Amazon's interesting patent filing can be found here: http://3dprint.com/46934/amazon-3d-printing-patent/

Below is a diagram from the patent filing.  What do you guys think?  Could this be something that could work out?

----------


## mscoy

Awesome idea. I wish Ebay would follow this delivery method. Ive bought my RepRap 3d printer from Ebay.

----------


## Mjolinor

> Awesome idea. I wish Ebay would follow this delivery method. Ive bought my RepRap 3d printer from Ebay.


I would be content if ebay just followed a consistent set of rules and obeyed the law of the countries they operate in.

Clever idea but is it really patentable?

Companies have used transport time to accomplish all sorts of things. It probably started with the post office mail trains I guess.

I do think that the idea of patents has served it's purpose and is now just another facility for big companies to abuse people and make money.

----------


## DBFIU

I think this is a great idea but currently not practical. Considering how much work goes into getting a 3D printer to be reliable you will need an engineer on every truck just to remain in service without any hiccups. 3D printers are not reliable enough for such a massive operation. IMHO

----------


## mscoy

> I think this is a great idea but currently not practical. Considering how much work goes into getting a 3D printer to be reliable you will need an engineer on every truck just to remain in service without any hiccups. 3D printers are not reliable enough for such a massive operation. IMHO



And they might add some fees as these machines are expensive.

----------


## Printthis

I filed this in the "never going to happen" file.  How many patents do they file every year just for fun, must be 100s?

----------


## aobjects

Unfortunately for Amazon, I think that I've got prior art to their patent filing. I even have a Kickstarter for it. Unless there is something they are doing that is significantly different than putting the 3D printers in cars for mobile (on-demand) printing.

----------


## DBFIU

Portable maker space. Love the idea. Did you already patent this?

----------


## richardphat

I am sorry, but this is stupid and horsecrap. Patent are nowhere what they used to be, now pretty much everything is patented brainlessly.

The patent filed for human gene is one example proving stupidity at its best. Now, amazon pretty sure did a lame move.

----------

